# Help with rats



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

I've got 2 new rats and both are meant to be female but I've noticed that one of them has been humping the other is this normal?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Somwtimes it can be a sign of dominance. How old are they?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, does will often hump each other, mine often do it, although if you've bought them from a pet shop it would be wise to have a look at their privates to make sure they're both the same sex, bucks should have a rather distinctive pair of testicles
Sexing Rats


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine do it when they are trying to sort out hirachy, usually if Ive a new rat to the group. Male rats are pretty obviously different from females though, and only females have nipples so if both of yours have nipples you will be ok


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

If you wet the fur on their bellies slightly you should see nipples. That will mean theyre females. And if you have one without nipples, then you'll be posting a 'baby' thread in a few weeks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Mine do it when they are trying to sort out hirachy, usually if Ive a new rat to the group. Male rats are pretty obviously different from females though, and only females have nipples so if both of yours have nipples you will be ok





gr33neyes said:


> If you wet the fur on their bellies slightly you should see nipples. That will mean theyre females. And if you have one without nipples, then you'll be posting a 'baby' thread in a few weeks


whoops, completely forgot to mention the lack of nippleage in boys! Think I'll go to bed before my brain falls out:blush2:


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

They are 6 weeks old I cant see any thing that looks like they may be boys but didn't no if you would see anything at any early age.oh and any advice for me on introducing the 2new ones to one I already have?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Carolineandbuttons said:


> They are 6 weeks old I cant see any thing that looks like they may be boys but didn't no if you would see anything at any early age


Do they have nipples?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Female intros are usually pretty straight forward, you need to intro them somewhere neutral (ie not belonging to either group) I usually put a dab of vanilla essence on each rat so they smell the same, and I put a dish of tuna in so they eat it and sit in it and before long they all smell of it, it also gives them something to keep them occupied during the intro. Then when you are happy with how its going pop them back in the cage they will be living in (having first totally cleaned it so it doesnt smell of the previous occupants). Dont put toys or beds in right away so they arent tempted to guard anything. If that goes ok you can put all the toys etc back in. Dont worry about a bit of boxing, chasing etc, if they cause injury or continuously chase then you might need to seperate and try again later though.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Carolineandbuttons said:


> They are 6 weeks old I cant see any thing that looks like they may be boys but didn't no if you would see anything at any early age.oh and any advice for me on introducing the 2new ones to one I already have?


I'd hang on for a couple of weeks before introing until you are absolutely sure you have 2 females or else you will be overun with babies before long is one is a male.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Im introducing degus. Week 1 put cages together for longer each day so no aggression. Step 2 let the oldest run round cage of newbies be ready to pick up cage if trouble starts. Step 3 If no probs then let run around together after a few goes they will all go to bed in cage . Step 4 watch like a worried mum while they sleep.

This is so 1 doesnt get hurt and resent it. Im on stage 2 with the degus going well. Hope yours are too.


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone you've all been brill. They are both girls had a look thismoning


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I will add one thing though, I'm horrified to be honest that you've hit page 2 and I can't see any pics of your new arrivals. Have I blinked and missed them?


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

My two females rats have always humped eachother lol!


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

gr33neyes said:


> I will add one thing though, I'm horrified to be honest that you've hit page 2 and I can't see any pics of your new arrivals. Have I blinked and missed them?


I have no idea how to put a photo on I'm using an iPad.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

118 and 117 humped each other when they broke their third wheel. No wheel boredom.

117 humped Jarhead when he was hasseled by Jarhead too much. Taught him Jarhead was good after.


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol I've got the 2new girls in buttons cage at the mo having a good sniff round and buttons is in their cage eating the food and now sleeping in their bed. She keeps chattering her teeth tho any idea what that's all about!? I've heard her do it before but she's doing it a lot more in their cage


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Jarhead said:


> Im introducing degus. Week 1 put cages together for longer each day so no aggression. Step 2 let the oldest run round cage of newbies be ready to pick up cage if trouble starts. Step 3 If no probs then let run around together after a few goes they will all go to bed in cage . Step 4 watch like a worried mum while they sleep.
> 
> This is so 1 doesnt get hurt and resent it. Im on stage 2 with the degus going well. Hope yours are too.


Not being funny Jarhead but intro'ing goo's and rats are very different from each other 

To the OP, I would agree on waiting a couple weeks just to make sure you have a same sex pair


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Not being funny Jarhead but intro'ing goo's and rats are very different from each other
> 
> To the OP, I would agree on waiting a couple weeks just to make sure you have a same sex pair


ive got all girls ive looked


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

pics of the new girls wispa and flake


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Carolineandbuttons said:


> Lol I've got the 2new girls in buttons cage at the mo having a good sniff round and buttons is in their cage eating the food and now sleeping in their bed. She keeps chattering her teeth tho any idea what that's all about!? I've heard her do it before but she's doing it a lot more in their cage


Yeh, from what I've seen with my male rats behaviour, the teeth chattering is something to keep an eye on. Its almost as if the rat is displaying a sign of stress that it can smell the other rats but cannot get to them. Keep an eye on her when you actually put them together. Although I know girls are generally fine when introing , the teeth chattering can be a build up to a fight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Awwww they are gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

I no from having hamsters that the chattering teeth is a sign of aggression and didn't no if it was the same with rats.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

They are so cute with their ickle ratiy ears


----------



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi update on the girls. After having them a week I have introduced them to buttons today everything was fine not even a nip buttons loves having the new girls and have been grooming them and sleeping with them. I was so worried about putting the together but after all that there was no problems. :smile5:


----------

